# DECEMBER Fishing Comp



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

DECEMBER AKFF Fishing Comp period STARTS Friday 1st December and ENDS Thursday 7th December.

For competition rules etc see http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2952

Entries only should be posted in this thread (please refrain from posting messages that aren't comp entries in this thread until after the winners have been announced).

Individual POINTSCORE will continue this month, with the top 5 or 10 anglers (depending on number of entries received) scoring points towards the end of year tally. This is the FINAL month to gather points and year end winners will be announced at completion of this month. Anglers can enter a maximum of 2 fish each for pointscore purposes.

In conjunction, we will also continue our STATE vs STATE rivalry with points also being awarded to the best performed states. Should any of our international members wish to participate they will also be considered in the individual and the interstate/country rivalry (however if you do wish to enter we would hope that you are a regular contributor to this forum 8) )

Thanks and Good Luck....

Here fishy fishy fishy...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh, by the way heres the current standings

PROGRESSIVE INDIVIDUAL STANDINGS AFTER 3 MONTHS

19 Points - SpottyMac 
18 Points - Andy/Nubee 8) 
16 Points - Karl/Yakatak 
14 Points - Dave/SBD 
13 Points - PoddyMullet 
12 Points - Squidder 
11 Points - Leigh/RedPhoenix 
7 Points - Dan/HobieFisherman 
7 Points - NakiMan 
6 Points - Scupper and Andybear 
4 Points - Yakabe 
3 Points - Cid and Fishinswing 
3 Points - Gatesy 
2 Points - Daveyak and Fisher

Everyone else - DONUT


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Name. Spottymac 
Fish Type: Trevally
Length: 440
Date/Time of Capture: 2/12/06. 7am
Location of Capture: Lake lntrepid
Type of Lure 5" Gulp water melon no a 1/4 oz jighead [trolling]
Comments: l was using light bream gear with 6lb line.l droped a bigger one beside the yak and when l looked at the jighead it had straighten the hook a bit. They do put up a good fight for a small fish


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Fish Type: Dusky Flathead
Length:48cm
Date:2/12/06
Time:About 10am
Lure:SX40 Colour 309
Location:Upper Cowan Ck

Slow troll in very skinny, clear water. Overcast, following a heavy shower.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Fish Type: Yellowfin Whiting
Length:28 & 30cm
Date:2/12/06
Time:About 11-11:30am
Lure:Gulp 6" sandworm in natural, halved on 1/32oz jig
Location:Upper Cowan Ck

Drifting with tidal flow in very shallow creek. Whiting were hitting the plastic regularly, but hookups less common. Note that these gulps were a little bit stale - packet hadn't been sealed properly.


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Fish Type: Flathead
Length: 56 cm
Date: 3rd Dec.
Time: 5.30 am (about)
Location: Petrie Creek/Moorchy River
Lure: 7cm Mad Shad, Yellow with orange tail


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Fish Type: Flathead
Lenght: 54cm
Date: 3rd Dec.
Time: 7 am (about)
Location: Petrie Creek/ Moochy River
Lure: Squidgy, 50mm, Neon colour


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Karl/YakAtak
Fish Type: Golden Perch / Yellow Belly
Length: 55cm & 46cm
Date/Time of Capture: Dec 3, 2006
Location of Capture: Lake Somerset
Type of Lure/Bait used: TT spinnerbait (yep, finally blooded it)
Comments: These babies go hard, full report later, after a swim


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: WayneD
Fish Type: Bass
Length: 39cm
Date/Time of Capture: 3rd Dec 6 AM 
Location of Capture: Hinze Dam
Type of Lure/Bait used: 3" powerbait minnow in Bloodworm 1/8th jighead
Comments: Very happy to land my first ever bass on my first trip to the fresh. These little buggers sure put up a fight, quite surprising.


----------



## Hairy Little Dwarf (Aug 28, 2006)

Unfortunately missed last months comp due to insufficient Brownie-points with the family, so was glad to be able to make up with this one.

Name / Username of Angler: Pete / Hairy Little Dwarf
Fish Type: Snapper 
Length: 75cm 
Date/Time of Capture: 2nd Dec 0800(ish) 
Location of Capture: Black Rocks, Bay of Islands, NZ
Type of Lure/Bait used: 3" cheap n nasty ("Powerstrike" I think) rubber lure - 5 for $5

Comments: Was trolling my little rubbery lure for any wayward Kahawai last weekend when I went out for a social paddle with a couple of non-fisho types. 
As we were passing one set of rocks the bottom came up rather rapidly, and as I normally troll fairly deep I had to put the pedal to the metal to try and lift the lure in order to avoid snags!
Shortly after starting to lean into the powerstrokes, the drag went off and I glanced over my shoulder to see the rod bending double. Bugger! Snagged!
Took a little while for me to bring the yak to a stop (generally clock around the 8km/hr mark when steaming full ahead, aren't GPS's wonderful  and as the yak came to a dead halt...the drag was still going off??? Fish On! And not a small one either as it was happily starting to pull me around.

Murphy of course had intervened and ensured this fish had taken the lure on the oldest, rattiest line and reel (An old Daiwa with no drag - drag was achieved by flipping the bail arm! The line was 10+ years old and changed colour from white to blue as it spooled off - Urk!) Don't ask why I was using this reel, it's too embarrassing.

Given the shallow water (all of two foot deep) I called it as a Kahawai, the expected fish given the lure, location and speed I was travelling, then after a few minutes a large dark copper back broke the surface and sounded again. What the......? Wasn't a Kahawai, cross that off the list and enjoy the ride.

After much ducking and diving around rocks, overhangs and nasty sharp cutty-type rocks he eventually nosed into a bunch of weed and sat. Gently gliding up to him, I gently lifted it up and onto the gaff. Game over.

Lying in my lap was a 75cm (2'5") 8.6Kg (19lb) Snapper.

Smoked up beautifully.
Reel now serviced and respooled with nice new Synergy line


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Spottymac
Fish Type: Tarpon
Length: 52
Date/Time of Capture: 5am -3/12/06
Location of Capture:Lake lntrepid 
Type of Lure/ 3" Berkley bass minnow on 6lb line trolled very slowly
Comments: Top sports fish to catch with lots of big jumps out of the water.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Fishing Man
Fish Type: Bass
Length: 37
Date/Time of Capture: 6am -3/12/06
Location of Capture:Hinze Dam
Type of Lure/ Kokoda G-Vibe
Comments: beautiful fish this one, top condition and faught well


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Fishing Man
Fish Type: Bass
Length: 45
Date/Time of Capture: 10am -3/12/06
Location of Capture:Hinze Dam
Type of Lure/ Kokoda G-Vibe
Comments: stoked with this one, biggest fish on the yak so far. fought well and was caught only a few meters from the bank late in the morning


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Karl/YakAtak
Fish Type: Golden Perch / Yellow Belly
Length: 45cm
Date/Time of Capture: Dec 7, 2006
Location of Capture: Lake Somerset
Type of Lure/Bait used: Beetlespin with 3" gulp minnow grub pumpkinseed
Comments: Slow day on the water, but enough for a nice feed.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Whoah! A bunch of good fish caught this month...well done to all!

This months winners (drum roll please)

10 points - HAiry Little Dwarf 75cm /19lb Snapper. Crikeys that is a horse of a fish.  
9 Points - Yakatak and the 55cm Golden Perch
8 Points - FishingMan and his 45cm Bass - nice fish and a great fighter!
7 Points - SteveO and the 56cm Flattie
6 Points - SteveO with another good flattie - this one at 54cm
5 Points - SpottyMac with a cracker 52cm Tarpon
4 Points - Peril with his 48cm flatty, well done Dave!
3 Points - Yakatak with another Golden - this one 46cm
2 Points - RedPhoenix and a nice fat 45cm Redfin
1 Point - TryHard with a 44cm Flatty - looks like the new yak is working!

SO, the eagerly anticipated END OF YEAR RESULTS are as follows.... (another drum roll please........)

28 Points - Yakatak 
24 Points - SpottyMac 
18 Points - Nubee 
14 Points - SBD 
13 points - SteveO, PoddyMullet and RedPhoenix 
12 Points - Squidder 
10 Points - Hairy Little Dwarf
8 Points - FishingMan
7 Points - HobieFisherman and NakiMan 
6 Points - Scupper and Andybear 
4 Points - Yakabe and Peril
3 Points - Cid, Fishinswing and Gatesy 
2 Points - Daveyak and Fisher 
1 Point - TryHard

Great work guys.. And Karl/Yakatak - you are the INAUGURAL AKFF ANNUAL FISHERMAN OF THE YEAR!!! Well done.

STATE v's STATE

The hotly contested State v State award this month is as follows (based on total fish entered for the month)

1st - QLD (by a Loooong way)
2nd - NSW
3rd - ACT
4th -NZ

Thanks guys for making this a good fun event this year.

Next year hopefully we'll be back with another comp to encourage everyone out for a bit of good state v state and mate v mate rivalry!

Enjoy your Xmas and have a safe New Year. 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVQ0LYoAABxfgAASYCcACCiJFAA/797gMACm2GqeRMp4aoMnk0QG9JA1T0Mo0aGmhoAACAkeoPUyAAAAWAY17QW+m/whamzjb92tdoJckl+4xZOJGKq2SRNlc7EeJ6sE8/EkmTrry40ye8OMESqWFYDnFYTSFPL7ktBCiGEGeaF4TTG5+oLJoTRjuFhGBuSVQ9aAsVtLBQL5x4XrKzDyUYVFz7EKlYaCbN8gOpILaToMVExRx6mE/i7kinChIKhoWxQ=


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hehe, thanks Red, it pays to have a good strapper in those situations. 
Can't believe I won! :shock: 
Looking forward to a full year of these monthly comps, well done to DaveyG for keeping it going, thanks mate, hope it's more and more successful as it goes along.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

congrats Karl,

but watch out next year hehe

as Karl said, well done Davey for all your work in keeping it going etc


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats Karl and all the other guys that submitted entries

Yay, I beat Gatesy and Tryhard - nothing else matters!

The state v state analysis is a little telling. Nothing from Vic, Tas, SA or WA. Is there any problem here guys?

Finally, thanks to Dave for taking this on and running with it after our false start


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

CONGRATS KARL

Well done on the organising Davy- a great effort

We were unable to get out for a fish over here in the Naki. We would have ended up fishing on your island the way the wind was.
November/early Dec are never a good time for us, however we'll be keen for next year

Cheers and thanks for letting us join in

NM


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Peril said:


> The state v state analysis is a little telling. Nothing from Vic, Tas, SA or WA. Is there any problem here guys?


A bit harsh Dave :shock: , a quick look at the list of point scorers reveals these members from the states you malign :wink: (may even be more, I don't recall the state of origin of all the names there).

Poddy Mullet - Vic
Squidder - Vic
Yakabe - SA
Daveyak - WA

We may not have scored many points (well I didn't) but we were out there doing our earnest duty represesenting our respective states (rah, rah, rah). Well, we went fishing a few times during a comp period.

And the rest of us realise that there have to be some compensations for living in NSW,ACT & Qld (oh, and NZ) so we were really just feeling sorry for you and were avoiding entering bigger fish than yours. We didn't want to see you take your (funny shaped) ball and going home.  

Don't go thinking that it was for mundane reasons like not being able to get out enough during comp periods or not being able to catch fish :x .

Well done Karl, you certainly reaped the reward for the effort you put in. Ditto to everyone else who caught decent fish and scored some serious points. Great to see the comp finishing the year on such a strong note too. Great job Davey G, looking forward to more of the same in '07.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

> The state v state analysis is a little telling. Nothing from Vic, Tas, SA or WA. Is there any problem here guys?


   :lol:

Yes, for the second month in a row (or is 2 out of the past 3) there hasn't been an SA entry  I was wishing pretty hard, but things just didn't fall into place to be able to get out during comp week - we were aiming to put some medium jewies on the table.

Congrats to all the winners - some great fish coming in - its keeps the interest level high. cheers and well done.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Karl with coming up with the goods to take out the comp.
The snapper of Hairy Little Dwarf was a ripper.
Thanks Davey G for putting all the work in to the comp.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A very worthy winner YakAttack...well done mate  
And a Victorian curtsey for the Queenslanders again...(Peril-the problem was we was nationally pantsed ).

And a hearty "Goodonya" to DaveyG for running da show..thanks.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Karl, Good onya mate. Someone who gets out like you do deserves a bit of recognition for it.
Well done!
Jake


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks guys, I must say some of the gear is in need of replacement, and/or major servicing, it's all had a good thrashing in the last 6 months.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

TOP STUFF Karl !!! Go the Queenslanders. You deserve it with the effort you put into your fishing. Well done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Well done Karl 

I guess I must owe you three beers now mate :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm sure we'll get a chance to share them one day mate, if all goes well I'll have a more reliable car in the next few months. :roll:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done all who competed and Dave for his organizing.

And of course congrats to Karl, and the mighty maroon crew in the state result  8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

YakAtak said:


> I'm sure we'll get a chance to share them one day mate, if all goes well I'll have a more reliable car in the next few months. :roll:


Cool mate, have you got your eye on something in particular for the new wheels?

I'll put a few beers on ice, hopefully have a chance to catch up for a fish in the next few weeks, still not sure what Viv's shifts are like yet, once I know when she's working I'll have a better idea of when I can get out 

Time to update your Yella PB mate.....your a few cm's short there I see :wink:


----------

